# Kostenloses Pokerspiel



## xxgamer09xx (22. Mai 2011)

Hey Com,

ich hoffe ich erstelle das Thema im richtig Forum und ich wollte fragen ob ihr vielleicht ein gutes und kostenloses Pokerspiel kennt?

mfg 
xxgamer09xx


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2011)

Poker? NL Hold'em? Omaha? Draw? Badugi?  Denle mal NL Hold'em?
Cashgame oder Turnier (Einzeltisch oder Multitisch?)

Playmoney auf Pokerstars (10x fischiger als die Echtgeld-Micros die man mit ABC-Poker und etwas ICM- bzw Nash-Ranges schlägt)
Playmoney auf Partypoker (nicht... noch fischiger)
Freerolls auf Pokerstars (kannst sogar echtes Geld gewinnen und dir ne Roll aufbauen)

Zum Training bei S'n'G : Google mal nach "ICM Trainer Download" von Pokerstrategy.org.... bei 95%+ richtigen Entscheidungen kannst du dich in Echtgeld wagen mit ner guten Edge!

Alles gegen Computer is eig müll... es gibt nur sehr teure Pokerbots die gut sind. Vor allem Metagame wird mal gar nicht berücksichtigt. 
Poker is ein sehr komplexes Spiel. 
Ich kann online gar nicht mehr ohne vpip/pfr/3-bet/agg-factor/Contibet/Fold to Cbet/Fold to 3bet im HUD spielen etc 
Ok spiele auch 18 Tische gleichzeitig (S'n'G 6,50$ Echtgeld).
Beim Bot wirds wahrscheinlich so sein dass du mit nem raise auf seine Contibet alles rausbekommst.... bzw er sehr durchschaubar spielt und nicht wie es real ist. Speziell Strategien wie Slowplay oder Overbetting... lieber ICM Trainer machen!

Also klare Antwort: Es gibt für NL Hold'em kein richtiges kostenloses Pokerspiel vs Bots.

Bei Fixed Limit schau einfach mal auf intellipoker.com rein. Auch bei NLH sind gute Beiträge für Anfänger da.

Greetz theLamer (Goldstar auf Pokerstars )


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab selten einen Post gelesen, bei dem ich so wenig verstanden habe wie bei deinem . Liegt aber an den ganzen Poker-Fachbegriffen, und nicht etwa an deiner Rechtschreibung .


----------



## theLamer (23. Mai 2011)

Na dann - Poker takes a minute to learn and a lifetime to master 
Nen ganz kleiner Einblick, nur sehr wenig.... aber wie willst du mehrere gelesene Bücher und Webseiten zusammenfassen 



> Poker? NL Hold'em? Omaha? Draw? Badugi?  Denke mal NL Hold'em?


Hold'em ist die bekannteste Pokervariante, bekannt durch den "Moneymaker-Effekt". Chris Moneymaker machte bei der World Series of Poker den ersten Platz und damit aus 39$ (Online-Qualifikationsturnier) 2.5 Millionen Dollar. Das erregte Aufsehen, v.A. auch in Amerika, vgl. american dream usw, alle können aus nix Millionen machen. Das ist natürlich Quatsch, eineige haben das Potential und wenn es Gewinner gibt muss es Verlierer geben. Nach Moneymaker kam die große Pokerwelle nach Europa/Deutschland.
Das alte Draw in den Casinos, wo es keine Community Cards gibt,  wurde vom Hold'em verdrängt. Beim Hold'em ist der Glücksfaktor geringer als beim Draw. Andere Varianten wie Stud sind noch mehr Strategiespiel mit Zufallselementen.



> Cashgame oder Turnier (Einzeltisch oder Multitisch?)


Beim Cashgame tauscht du dein Geld direkt in Chips ein, die den Gegenwert haben.
D.h., du kaufst für 100€ 20x5€ Chips, machst du daraus 200€ in Chips sind die auch 200€ wert.
Bei Turnieren kaufst du CHips für dein Geld aber die Bezahlung geht nach Patzierung. Es gibt einen Preispool. Der erste bekommt z.B. 20%.
Sehr beliebt, z.B. macht jeden Sonntag einer Online mindestens 222.000$ bei der Sunday Million für einen Einsatz von 215$.

Playmoney = Spielgeld, du kriegst die CHips gesponsert, sie sind aber auch nix Wert (nicht gegen Geld eintauschbar)
Freeroll: Turniere, bei denen man nix zahlt aber was gewinnen kann. z.B. nen gesponserter 500$ Preispool, wo dann aber 40000 Leute teilnemen und man wenn dann nur nen paar Cents gewinnt (meistens)



> S'n'G


Sit and Go, Turniere mit fester Spieleranzahl. Sobals sich z.B. 9 Spieler registirert haben, gehts los. Dann ist die Anmeldung geschlossen.


> ICM/Nash Ranges


ICM/Nash ist die optimale Turnierstrategie für S'n'G zumindest bis in die mittleren Limits (so bis 25$ buy-in)


> edge


Edge = spielerischer Vorteil


> Slowplay/Overbetting


Slowplay/Overbetting sind spezielle Setzstrategien.... zu lang das auszuführen



> Ich kann online gar nicht mehr ohne vpip/pfr/3-bet/agg-factor/Contibet/Fold to Cbet/Fold to 3bet im HUD spielen etc


HUD is nen Tool von Hold'em Manager (kostet 80$) dass einem bestimmte Statistiken anzeigen kann.
vpip = voluntarily put in Pot = Wie oft zahlt der spieler freiwillig was in den Pot - also ist er loose oder tight?
pfr - preflop raise - wie oft erhöht der spieler vor dem Flop. Hat er einen hohen vpip und niedrigen pfr, callt er die meisten einsätze bloß um billig Flops zu sehen
3-bet - einfach eine Erhöhung von einer Erhöhung. Auch reraise genannt. Da Rerererereraise usw irgendwann blöd wird sprich man vereinfacht von 3bet als Reraise, 4bet als Rereraise usw.
agg-factor: Agressionsfaktor, ka wie er das genau berechnet, wahrscheinlich anhand von Betsizes usw. Auch nicht allzu wichitg
Contibet: Standardstrategie nach Preflop Raise, einfach nen Pot von 0,5-0,66*Pot bringen. Egal  ob man getroffen hat oder nicht.
Fold to Cbet: Wie oft der Spieler auf Continuation bets foldet
Fold to 3bet: Wie oft er auf nen Reraise foldet
...

da gibs noch so viel, besonders Positionsspiel usw...

Schwer das zu erklären, aber wir sind ja auch kein Pokerforum.
Nur eins sollte man erwähnen: Poker is harte Arbeit wenn man es professionell spielt. Nicht nur Glücksspiel, sondern auch Strategie. Aber viel Varianz.
Und nein, es gibt fast keine Naturtalente. Spielt man ohne nachzudenken oder mathematisch falsch, geht das über kurz oder lang immer schief!
Schnelles Geld is nicht drin.
Wenn du gut werden willst, ließ "Hand for Hand" von Gus Hansen und "Harrington on Hold'em" von Dan Harrington.
Ich kann mir mit Poker meine Hardware finanzieren und bin zufrieden damit. Hätte ich mehr Zeit, wäre vlt mehr drin, aber is nicht im Moment.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Mai 2011)

Danke für die "übersetzung" . So die grundlegensten Sachen bei hold em sind mir ja schon klar. Wie du ja schon erwähnt hast, kam die Pokerwelle vor ein paar Jahren zu uns rüber geschwappt, da bin auch ich nicht drum rum gekommen, das ein oder andere Pokerspiel zu bestreiten. Allerdings nur mit Freunden zum Spass und geringen Einsätzen (so 2 Euro und dann gibts Chips  ). 

Nur ein Kumpel von mir ist mehr oder weniger drauf hängen geblieben. Der spielt auch immer so 15 Tische auf ein mal und rechnet ständig seine Chancen aus (studiert natürlich Mathematik), aber das wäre mir zu krass und würde mir auch den ganzen Spass am spielen nehmen.


----------



## theLamer (24. Mai 2011)

Naja Chancen ausrechnen is absolutes Basic.... damit wird keiner Winningplayer
Wichtig ist, dass man lernt, Hände und Ranges sowie Setzmuster zu indentizifieren und z.B. nicht in nem Deepstackturnier mit AK auf nem Flop von A38 broke geht wenn er ein tighter spieler war der gelimpt hat und nun auf einmal allin-stellt. Denn man wird in 90% der Fälle in ein Set laufen (er hat 33 oder 88)... und ist auf Runner Runner Full house angewiesen. Ganz schlechte Chancen.

Pair vs Overpair preflop 80% vs 20%
Pair vs 2 Overcards 50% vs 50%
AK vs AQ ist auch optimal, fast so gut wie overpair... aber eher Richtung 70% vs 30% preflop
bei A2 vs A3 hat keiner hohe Siegchancen und es läuft meistens auf Split Pot raus
Und dann solche Geschichten wie KQ gegen AJ etc gehen Richtung 60% vs 40% preflop

das halt pre und dann kannst du als Faustregel nehmen

Anzahl an Outs x 4 = Chance in Prozent aufm Turn die besser Hand zu machen
Anzahl an Outs x 2 = Chance auf River die bessere hand zu machen

Wenn die outs über 7 sind. ziehst du noch 2 abam Ende.

Z.B. was ganz einfaches im Cashgame:
Du hast nen Flushdraw mit nem Ass als höchster Karte aufm Flop... du gibst ihm vlt Toppair.
D.H. von 13 herzkarten sind noch 9 live... du hast also 9x4 -2 % Siegchance aufm Flop wenns allin geht - macht 34%, also etwa ein Drittel.

Im Cashgame bedeutet das Foldgendes: Im Pot sind 100, er setzt 50. Du Dürftest bsi 34 callen, 50 is zu viel. Rein mathematisch.
Dazu kommen aber vor allem im deepen Format die sogenannten implied odds. Die verändern wieder ne ganze Menge.

Aber ich will jetzt nicht zu ausfühlrich werden. Aber eigentlich triviale Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung.




> Nur ein Kumpel von mir ist mehr oder weniger drauf hängen geblieben. Der  spielt auch immer so 15 Tische auf ein mal und rechnet ständig seine  Chancen aus (studiert natürlich Mathematik),* aber das wäre mir zu krass  und würde mir auch den ganzen Spass am spielen nehmen. *


Poker is hart. 
Btw gerade solche Leute die nicht wissen, was sie tun und mit dem bauch spielen, mag ich besonders. Denn der Bauch sagt dir das falsche, meistens. 
Solche Leute machen mich zum Winningplayer und verschaffen mit neue Hardware 
Zum Glück gibts sowas.


----------



## hempsmoker (24. Mai 2011)

Deswegen spiel ich auch nicht um viel Geld (und wenn um Geld, dann nur mit Freunden) und schon gar nicht im Internet . Aber für Leute wie dich ist das u. u. eine ganz gute Einn.ahmequelle


----------

